# Chicken Salad



## ImNotReallyaWaitress (Jan 2, 2009)

Ive read that a lot of celebrity eat "Chicken Salad" - is there a specific recipe for a chicken salad?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2009)

Chicken salad is versatile..You can do most anything you like with it...It frees you up to put your favorite thing in it...Example
shred some chicken, add finely chopped celery, parsley,  toasted walnuts, grapes and green onions, salt and pepper and mix together with some mayo and just a touch of mustard, either put on some lettuce or onto you favorite bread or roll and enjoy

kadesma


----------



## JoeV (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to DC!

We make it often when I make chicken soup. Using the whole chicken makes it very flavorful, as opposed to just using the breast meat. Pretty much the same recipe, although we use celery seed when we don't have fresh in the fridge, and finely shred some carrots. I like sweet relish in mine too.

Got some new for you...celebrities eat the same stuff we do. It's just that there are media people always at the ready with a camera, and they probably have a lot of pictures of chicken salad sammies. I thought all the celebs were busy being PETA supporters and saving the planet? I sure hope their fans don't find out that they are eating something with a face...


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome to DC ImNotReallyaWaitress.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 2, 2009)

One of my favorite chicken salads consists of:

Shredded or diced cooked chicken
Halved red or green seedless grapes
Diced Smoked Gouda cheese
Walnut pieces
Mayonnaise to bind
Salt & freshly ground black pepper to taste

All ingredient amounts are "to taste".  Serve on a bed of mixed greens.


----------



## Constance (Jan 2, 2009)

I use chopped chicken, hard boiled eggs, sweet pickle relish and Miracle Whip in mine...not very imaginative, but awfully good!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 2, 2009)

JoeV said:


> Welcome to DC!
> Got some new for you...celebrities eat the same stuff we do. It's just that there are media people always at the ready with a camera, and they probably have a lot of pictures of chicken salad sammies. I thought all the celebs were busy being PETA supporters and saving the planet? I sure hope their fans don't find out that they are eating something with a face...



LOL! I am sure they are eating fair trade. free range organic chicken salad...

Chicken salad can be made just about any way you can think of. I agree with the using a whole chicken. If I am making the chicken specifically for salad I like to poach it (there was a CI recipe for French Chicken In a Pot or something that I used as a base) This can add alot of flavor especially if you poach in a flavorful vegetable stock.

So far as the salad goes... I have to say I like the classic mayo version as described best.... On a Kaiser Roll... maybe with a couple strips of bacon and a slice of Swiss... Paris Hilton eat your heart out you can keep the low fat on a carb-conscious wrap version!


----------



## Constance (Jan 2, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> So far as the salad goes... I have to say I like the classic mayo version as described best.... On a Kaiser Roll... maybe with a couple strips of bacon and a slice of Swiss... Paris Hilton eat your heart out you can keep the low fat on a carb-conscious wrap version!



The bacon and Swiss would really be good on a toasted version of the sandwich!


----------



## middie (Jan 2, 2009)

I make mine just like Constance


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 2, 2009)

Killer chicken apple waldorf salad.

Chunked Chicken, seedless grapes halved, walnuts, apples diced, celery diced, sunflower seeds(optional), small marshmallows, raisins(optional).

To that stir in miracle whip and cool whip.


----------



## Toots (Jan 2, 2009)

I make chicken salad in the summer for a quick and easy meal when its hot out.
I use a whole rotisserie chicken, deboned, skinned and chopped, then add mayo, chopped taragon, roasted pecans, celery, grapes and a splash of freshly squeezed lemon.  I love the tarrogon flavor in the salad.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeff G. said:


> Killer chicken apple waldorf salad.
> 
> Chunked Chicken, seedless grapes halved, walnuts, apples diced, celery diced, sunflower seeds(optional), small marshmallows, raisins(optional).
> 
> To that stir in miracle whip and cool whip.



Close to what we do but no sunflower seeds, marshmallows, or cool whip. And to our miracle whip we had just a touch of horseradish sauce.

I also like the idea of bacon and swiss on top, LOL. As stated, chicken salad is very very versatile and limited mostly to your imagination...


----------



## ImNotReallyaWaitress (Jan 3, 2009)

Thankyou all - your suggestions have been great!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 3, 2009)

I like chicken salad like they serve at Jason's Deli. It has chicken, mayo, crushed pineapple, and toasted slivered almonds. It sounds odd but it's so yummy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm not so sure I understand the "celebrity" side of the question.

I like a pretty simple chicken salad:  celery, a bit of onion, fresh parsley, lemon juice, hard boiled eggs, mayo to bind, s & p.  Sometimes I don't have parsley and lemons, but, everything else is a must!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 3, 2009)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I like chicken salad like they serve at Jason's Deli. It has chicken, mayo, crushed pineapple, and toasted slivered almonds. It sounds odd but it's so yummy!



That sounds delicious, Terry.  Poultry and pineapple are great together.  I made Cornish hens the other night using pineapple and toasted walnuts.


----------



## Seven S (Jan 4, 2009)

All the suggestions here I pretty much use.... EXCEPT... to make it low-cal and nutritious, I use very little mayo and incorporate plain yogurt to bind.  Also put in dried cranberries (craisins) and relish sometimes.


----------



## ImNotReallyaWaitress (Jan 4, 2009)

kitchenelf said:


> I'm not so sure I understand the "celebrity" side of the question.
> 
> I like a pretty simple chicken salad:  celery, a bit of onion, fresh parsley, lemon juice, hard boiled eggs, mayo to bind, s & p.  Sometimes I don't have parsley and lemons, but, everything else is a must!



Sorry _ I should have explained. I was reading an article about celebrities diets and I noticed that "chicken salad" came up often - I was curious about what it was!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 4, 2009)

Another variation is just putting it on lettuce leaves, wrapping it up, and eating it that way.


----------



## Jeff G. (Jan 5, 2009)

Maverick2272 said:


> Close to what we do but no sunflower seeds, marshmallows, or cool whip. And to our miracle whip we had just a touch of horseradish sauce.
> 
> I also like the idea of bacon and swiss on top, LOL. As stated, chicken salad is very very versatile and limited mostly to your imagination...


The cool whip lightens the dressing... The marshmallows are an option..kids like it that way.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 5, 2009)

ImNotReallyaWaitress said:


> Sorry _ I should have explained. I was reading an article about celebrities diets and I noticed that "chicken salad" came up often - I was curious about what it was!



*The chicken salad I make is defiinitely not diet material but it's just plain terrific!

CHICKEN SALAD

Finely chopped roasted chicken breast and thighs
finely chopped onion and celery
chopped toasted walnuts
dried cranberries or dried cherries
salt and pepper
mayo

Mix all together is the amounts you prefer (don't skimp on the walnuts and cranberries).  Let sit in the fridge for 1 hour to meld flavors and spread on your favorite bread, mine is nuts and grains, or fill a hollowed out tomato.  Just enjoy.  *


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 5, 2009)

Some of these sound real good.  I need to mix mine up a bit.


----------



## Noodlehead (Jan 28, 2009)

I like curry powder in my chicken salad sometimes.


----------



## dave the baker (Jan 29, 2009)

I also add chopped apples, but only to the portion I'm going to consume immediatly.


----------



## toni1948 (Jan 29, 2009)

DramaQueen said:


> *The chicken salad I make is defiinitely not diet material but it's just plain terrific!*
> 
> *CHICKEN SALAD*
> 
> ...


 
     I bet I could use pecans with the dried cherries if I didn't have the toasted walnuts.  I'm thinking this would be wonderful as an appetizer like sliced pinwheels.


----------



## Nadacloo (Jan 29, 2009)

JoeV said:


> I thought all the celebs were busy being PETA supporters and saving the planet? I sure hope their fans don't find out that they are eating something with a face...



Not cool!    You made me spit out my milk!


----------



## Sonne (Feb 17, 2009)

Bare with my noobness. So chicken salad is basically diced chicken with mayo (or other things like suggested, mustard or yogurt) to bind, with just about anything else such as fruits, veggies, herbs, spices etc.

I love chicken salad but when I look for recipes they are all different and was just curious what the basic building blocks were. Also on the salad note, would tuna salad be the same but with tuna instead of chicken?


----------



## kadesma (Feb 17, 2009)

The nice thing about chicken and tuna it can be changed each time you use it..My family loves tuna with dill pickles diced in it plus celery and sliced green onions, then they mix in some mayo and sweet mustard,a few toasted pine nuts and serve on a hollowed out french roll add some lettuce and enjoy

kadesma


----------



## dave the baker (Feb 17, 2009)

Things I wouldn't put in Tuna salad that I would put in Chicken salad: chopped walnuts, raisins, dried cranberries, chopped apples.  That about covers it, as far as I can remember anyway.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 17, 2009)

I love chicken salad, and often use the whole boiled chicken from my soup to make it.

Back when I was catering, one of my assistants brought in a recipe for a Mango Chicken Salad that is particularly delicious. The bright flavor of the in-season mango really adds punch!  

I also like it made just with celery and home made mayo and a whisper of fresh herbs from my garden (tarragon, marjoram, lavender leaves and garlic chives).


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 18, 2009)

I like to add some finely chopped green onion or onion flakes (not much though) and a dash of tabasco in addition to celery, eggs, pickle relish and tuna or chicken with Hellman's.......we have a deli that is packed at lunch and they make the best tuna and chicken  salad ever.........you can have it with their homemade rolls or on a gigantic salad..........their lines are out the door..........I'm going to go tomorrow since reading this thread..........


----------

